
Arduino unleashes a serious Internet of Things system for hardware hackers - mastazi
https://techcrunch.com/2016/09/29/arduino-unleashes-a-serious-internet-of-things-system-for-hardware-hackers/
======
pawadu
> -MCU: Microchip SAMD21 ARM Cortex-M0+

Saw this on their kickstarer page [1]. Does this mean that even Microchip has
given up on MIPS?

[1] www.kickstarter.com/projects/iot-invention-kit/eslov-iot-invention-kit

~~~
mbanzi
No, Microchip bought ATMEL so now every ATMEL product is a Microchip product

